# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  looking for bee keeper

## Andrew Borys

I own a plot of land in a residential area of Edinburgh (swanston area, EH10) and let a local bee keeper keep his hives on this plot.
I have sold the land and need to have him remove the hives but I have lost his details, He lives in the Swanston area and is local. I think he may have lost interest in the hives as only one of three are active, so he has not been around for a while.
Does anyone know of a local bee keeper in the swanston area? If he cannot be located, would anyone here like to help me and remove the hives?
thanks for any help.

----------


## crabbitdave

Good morning Andrew, I will contact the other committee  members of emba to see if anyone knows a beekeeper in Swanson, if we can not find them I have some land set aside for swarms to be quarantined and they could be moved there until the keeper is contacted thanks Dave 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

